
Steam (and CS:GO) Ported to FreeBSD 11-CURRENT - akerro
https://github.com/SteamOnFreeBSD/SteamOnFreeBSD
======
avghacker
WOW! I might have to try this..

~~~
psgbg
I wouldn't download a unknown binary, and sign up with my steam account.

Just saying.

But yeah, it's exciting nevertheless.

